# BVI Crew



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I charterd with some folks this past summer in the BVI. I loved the sailng and the islands. My problem is that my wife will not cruise at all, end of story. So, I''m wondering how one would go about putting a group together, or another couple. I''m not sure how to meet people, or screen them or what? I have plenty of experience and have contacted the Moorings and submitted my resume and they will charter me a boat.

Any thoughts or advice (of the helpful sort) would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## carib99 (May 13, 2001)

Late notice, but check out the Aug 22 entry, same subject.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the note. By the way, I''m looking for maybe next summer.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Cgates,

I might be interested in chartering with you or anyoneelse interested in finding some chartermates.

I have sailed down in Tortola and enjoyed it very much. The summer time can be quite hot down there but just have to get a boat that has AC. LOL I also think that the Moorings also offers shared charters too. I think they list them on their website. If you want to discuss further, please email at 
[email protected] or give me a call. 
Phone: 765 451 3030 Daytime
Phone: 317 984 6878 Night
Tony


----------

